# CSMNT Shawty Cap



## KZOR (14/10/17)

For those who like the CSMNT should be interested in the Shawty CAP. It is about 3.3 mm shorter than the standard cap and thus resulting in a more condensed juice/air chamber that improves the flavour production of the CSMNT.
I tested it using a 7 wrap framed staple build that ohmed in at 0.2.
Found that it does improve the flavour while maintaining a cool cap temperature.
Thanks @Throat Punch for specially ordering this for me and @Tai . You will always be one of my top3 local vendors. 
Took some snaps while playing around.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (14/10/17)

Good photos @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai (14/10/17)

Nice pics @KZOR, cant wait to put it through its paces. Will see you Monday bud. Thanks a lot for getting these for us @Throat Punch - please let me know when you get the squonk kits back in. Have a great weekend guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (14/10/17)

Thanks @Throat Punch bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

